# STOLEN CAR TRAILER PLEASE KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN!



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

STOLEN CAR TRAILER 
Sometime between 11/14/2017 thru 11/19/2017 some scum stole my 2002 18’ Maclander car trailer out of my yard in Munger, Michigan. It’s is black with ramps that slide under rear dove tail. Tandem 3500# axles, electric brakes, 2 5/16” ball, Wood deck, dove tail is black diamond plate. Two spare tires mounted on the front with threaded rod and it has brand new tires and rims on it. I️ use this trailer at least once a week for work and for hauling quads for our family trips. This is a pretty big loss. If it is returned in my driveway, there will be no questions as to who, what, or why. I️ just want it back. Please share this and get our trailer back. This has been reported to the Bay County Sheriffs department. Plate Number B970405


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

And gals!


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Man that's just wrong. Hope you get it back.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That sucks. Bump to the top.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

B


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

B


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

B


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

B


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

B


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Got some flyers made up today please keep your eyes peeled! I️ needed this trailer twice this week already and it’s only Tuesday


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Didn't you have it insured?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

S


6Speed said:


> Didn't you have it insured?


State Farm tells me my trailers are insured by the tow vehicle when underway and by my homeowners when not hooked to a vehicle.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

sorry to here that.hope you get it back.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> S
> 
> State Farm tells me my trailers are insured by the tow vehicle when underway and by my homeowners when not hooked to a vehicle.


Yea, USAA covers all of mine too, one way or the other. Still sucks someone stole his property...


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes it was insured but that’s not the point. Point is I️ wish I️ was Home when they were trying to steal it. Whoever it was would definitely need new underwear. I️ got a wife and kids, could have been worse they could have came after them. Worthless scum, I️ work hard for my stuff, and for someone to come take it for free, that deserves an ass whoopin


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

And now I’ve wasted about three days of my life dealing with cops and the insurance company and it’s not over yet.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

My FIL use to build trailers from scratch. It's super easy to classify a trailer as "homemade" with the SOS and get plates for it. I'm sure someone has plans to do that with your trailer or has already done it. I hate to say it but I highly doubt you'll ever see it again. Sorry about your loss.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Yea, I️ figured if it wasn’t noticed or someone talked in the first week it’s gone


----------

